# DEO Timeline and Salary



## NorthernOtter (19 Mar 2015)

Hi, 

I'm considering a career as a DEO for a few trades (MARS, Pilot, and Logistics). I have a Bachelor in Commerce, spec. Marketing from the University of Ottawa. I visited a recruiting office recently, which answered a lot of questions. However I have a couple more which could be answered. 

1) What is the general timeline from applying until an offer, and then Basic Officers Training? How much time would there be between an offer and Basic?
2) After Basic, what would the timeline be before being posted?
3) What would the salary level be for DEO during Basic? There was some uncertainty on the level of pay for DEO vs. regular entry officers, and whether there would be backpay once Basic was completed. 
4) Are there signing bonuses on offer for DEO? After speaking with a couple of officers, some mentioned there was, at some point, signing bonuses.

A couple more questions involve the training and posting timelines for some of the trades after Basic is completed:
5) For Pilots, where does training take place, and for how long? I understand that it varies based on the specialization of the pilot, but I really wanted to know how long each phase would be.
6) For Logistics in the Navy, how long is spent in Borden at the Admin school?

Thanks for your time. As you can see, my main concerns involve the timelines of moving as I am trying to coordinate with my spouse as much as possible.


----------



## theforcewithin (19 Mar 2015)

1) Timelines regarding application to offer, and offer to Basic, really vary. Search for the "Application Process Samples" mega thread to find some examples.

2) You usually complete your occupational training after BMOQ and before being posted, but I was told that, depending on the start date of the occupational training course, you might be posted first. I would think the timeline from Basic to posting/occ training would vary as well.

3) If you search for the Pay Rates on the forces.ca website and look under classification C, DEO, then Officer Cadet, that should give you an idea of the pay. Might not be 100% accurate, as per the disclaimer at the top of the page.

4) Never heard of signing bonuses, but that would be sweet.

5) This thread might help: http://army.ca/forums/threads/12744.0/topicseen.html
Basic info will be on the forces.ca website for Pilot training.

6) The answer for the Logistics training would probably be somewhere on this site.


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Mar 2015)

boyko17 said:
			
		

> 6) For Logistics in the Navy, how long is spent in Borden at the Admin school?
> 
> Thanks for your time. As you can see, my main concerns involve the timelines of moving as I am trying to coordinate with my spouse as much as possible.



Naval Logistics training has two components. First, you will take the Common Log (LOCC) which all three elements take. Then there's Pay Administration. After that, a period of OJT, usually performed at your posting. Some time later, you will return to Borden to take the Log Sea course. This will be followed by one year of OJT on ship. 

The first part of your training in Borden should be on the order of six months (possibly including OJT), after which you should be posted to a unit. The second course is two months followed by the year at sea.

You are unlikely to be posted to Borden. More common is that you will do your BMOQ, and then your LOCC, and then be posted to one of the coasts.

I'm going from memory here. Perhaps there's someone more current who can be more specific.


----------



## Melbatoast (19 Mar 2015)

To avoid 44 pages of the 13 year old pilot thread, for 5), what follows is typical now.

You are posted to an OJT unit after basic to wait for a Phase 1 date. Usually not too long depending what time of year you do basic. Ph 1 is a temporary duty course in Portage la Prairie, MB, somewhat close to Winnipeg. The course is about 10 weeks, depending on weather.

If you pass Ph 1, you return to your OJT to wait for Ph 2, again not too long, which is a posting to Moose Jaw, SK, quite close to Regina. It will be about 7 months, again mostly weather dependent.

If you pass Ph 2, you will join your stream for Ph 3 to either go back to Portage (on temporary duty) for helo (about 8 months) or multi (let's say 4 months), or stay in MJ for fighter (5-ish months). Successful completion of Ph 3, all streams, earns you wings. For helo or multi, you are subsequently posted to your operational squadron and wait for the Operational Training Unit, that will teach you the airframe you were assigned to. You are promoted to Lieutenant on wings grad.

After Ph 3 Harvard, fighter folks do Hawk transition in MJ and then Ph 4 on Hawks in Cold Lake, then (hopefully) the Hornet course. that takes, well, a while.

That's a typical progression. You could be on OJT forever before Portage, Ph 2 might take 9+ months over a bad winter, you might finish the multi course in 3 months, you might break an ankle playing ball hockey and get recoursed..


----------

